# K2 auto Uprise vs Evers



## JeffreyCH (Nov 21, 2009)

Finally getting my set up put together, and have narrowed it down to these 2 bindings. I would like to know how much of a difference there really is between these 2 models? I'm pretty much a noob, and need something for all around performance, and progression. Are the evers that much better to justify the 100 or so more that they cost? I'll be riding a K2 Brigade 163 wide with Van's High standard boots if that makes any difference. I'll upgrade the board in a year or 2 as I progress, but would like to have bindings that will follow me where I want to go with my riding.


----------



## jibbherr (Jul 25, 2009)

i just got uprises for christmas. they are great. i would spend the extra 100 on the evers but thats just me. the evers are going to be stiffer and a bit lighter. the uprises are a little softer from my understanding and they will go in any direction that your riding goes. i rode em yesterday and they are absolutely amazing, i cant say enough good things about em.


----------



## JeffreyCH (Nov 21, 2009)

Thanks alot jibbherr, I think I'm gonna go with the uprise, 100 bucks is a lot of beer money lol. How do you like the auto system, pretty easy to use and adjust?


----------



## jibbherr (Jul 25, 2009)

i love it, its so damn fast to get in and out once you get used to it. they are a pain in the ass to set-up out of the box as everything is pretty stiff but once you get it basically where you need it the rest is on the fly and wicked easy.


----------



## SigCool (Dec 31, 2009)

I had the 1st generation autos and now auto evers. The extra $ is worth it. The ever's are much more responsive and I have total control of the board.


----------



## nimpson (Apr 12, 2010)

how is the durablity of the auto system with the cable and all


----------



## rader023 (Feb 2, 2010)

nimpson said:


> how is the durablity of the auto system with the cable and all


I can't comment on the durability but I've been out on my regular Auto's a few times, and they are the best binding performance wise I have ever used.


----------



## Bodiboard (Oct 22, 2010)

*Durability*

I have put 60 days on the 2011 Auto evers I have, I got them late last year and they are hands down the best binding I have ever used. I am looking for a new back up set I like them so much. One real plus with the cable system is only one rachet and how light hey are wich is better on my knees. They look good for 60 days but I do take good care of my gear and am not bangin around the rails much. They are pretty stiff and not, usually, the best for parksters. So I would say :thumbsup: on durability.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

It all boils down to your desired stiffness (that's what she said). Evers are stiffer than the Uprises. Also lighter, but both are light overall.


----------



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

Ive got about 20 days on the auto uprise I got partway through this season to go on my new SL. They arent super stiff but they arent that soft of bindings either. I would say they are very good all around bindings. Unless you are a real hard charging rider I would say that the Uprise is fine for pretty much everything.


----------



## lirong (Mar 10, 2011)

I just bought my first snowboard and I got Auto Uprise bindings.

Im still a relative beginner so I cant comment too much on how they compare to other bindings, but I really liked the Auto system and I found them pretty easy to set up. After reading the posts here about it being such a PITA I was pretty intimidated, but I found it to be pretty straightforward (there are a couple of helpful videos on YouTube) and it only took a few minutes to get it right.

Using them on the mountain was easy and I really liked them.


----------



## mdc (Sep 23, 2008)

I ride the auto evers, a couple year old version. I really like mine, I also used to ride the autos. I got rid of them because I like the stiffer evers. I have 2 pair of evers and I've ridden over a 100 days on each. They are good bindings. I will be buying again when I can find a deal on the newer versions.


----------



## mdc (Sep 23, 2008)

Jut scored the 2011 auto evers for $170 brand new from Evo. Surf the Earth has them for $179 on sale and had Evo do the price match!


----------



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

Nice score. 
I still love the uprise bindings I got.


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

Question on setting up the autos. The toe strap, I have to adjust them to the point where they barely allow me to fit my boot in before tightening. If it's any looser, when I go to tighten the binding, the toe straps remain ever so slightly loose. Is this everyone else's experience as well? Any tips?

I have the Uprises.


----------



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

Mine just barely fit but they fit fine. step into the binding and the toe strap slips over the toe and right into place 2/3 of the time. Rest of the time just requires a quick alignment before cranking them in.


----------



## mdc (Sep 23, 2008)

Make sure you have the toe strap fully stretched out before stepping into the baseplate.


----------

